# NBC Sports Cycling Schedule (new name for Versus)



## ukbloke

The 2012 Epic Cycle Schedule - Cycling- NBC Sports

*The 2012 Epic Cycle Schedule*
This TV schedule is subject to change and all times are considered ET. All events are same-day delay or next-day delay except for the Tour de France, Tour of California, and USA Pro Cycling Challenge. 

*The Tour Down Under Classic (January 15 at 3 p.m.) and Tour Down Under (January 17-22 at 5:30 p.m.)*
The first stop on the world cycling calendar, the Tour Down Under is the biggest cycling race in the southern hemisphere. Watch the heroes of the peloton as they race past Adelaide, Australia's outstanding beaches and world famous wine regions. This is your chance to get up close and personal with the best in world cycling. 

*Tour of Qatar: February 20 at 4:30 p.m.*
As much as providing an early-season form guide for those looking to peak later in the year, Qatar is also a key stepping stone for Classics riders to reacquaint themselves with vicious cross winds and nervous bunch racing. 

*Tour of Oman: February 26 at 3 p.m.*
Hailed as an ideal early season training ground by the cyclists, this race is a major test in endurance as well as around a loop of the ancient seaport of Sur. 

*Paris-Nice: March 4 at 3 p.m.; March 5-9 at 4:30 p.m.; March 10 at 3 p.m.; March 11 at 11 p.m.
*The 70th edition of the race offers something for every type of rider. 

*Criterium International: March 25 at 11 p.m.*
The race, known as the "mini Tour de France," moved south to Corsica after having been held in Charleville-Mézières, in the French Ardennes, since 2001; it marked the return of top-flight cycling to the island since the Tour of Corsica disappeared in the 1980's. 

*Tour of Flanders: April 2 at 11:30 p.m. *
The Tour of Flanders is a Flanders Classics road cycling race held in Belgium every spring, a week before the Paris-Roubaix road race. It is part of the UCI ProTour and one of the so-called monuments of the European professional calendar, and contributes to the UCI World Ranking points. It is the most important cycling race in Belgium and, along with Paris-Roubaix, the world's most important cycling race held on a single day. 

*Paris Roubaix: April 8 at 7 p.m. *
Paris-Roubaix is one of the oldest races of the professional road cycling calendar. First run in 1896, it has been stopped only by the two world wars. The race usually leaves riders caked in mud and grit, from the cobbled roads and rutted tracks of northern France's former coal-mining region. However, this is not how this race earned the nickname l'enfer du Nord, or Hell of the North. The term was used to describe the route of the race immediately after World War I. The organisers give levels of difficulty to the cobbled sections, evaluated by length, irregularity of the cobbles and the condition of each section and its position in the race. The course passed through ruins, craters and destruction. Every year seems to bring a new controversy and greater glory to the victor. This is truly a cobbled classic race that should not be missed. 

*Fleche Wallonne: April 21 at 12:30 a.m.*
The Flèche Wallonne is an international cycling race of one day, a classic, which takes place in Belgium during the spring. 2010 saw Team BMC'sCadel Evans resplendent in the rainbow stripes of the world champion, didn't hit the front until the last 100 meters of his victory in the northern classic. 

*Liege Bastogne Liege: April 22 at 12:30 a.m.*
The oldest of the classics, Liège-Bastogne-Liège, draws an end to the spring racing season. La Doyenne is one of the "Monuments" of the professional racing calendar and is part of the Belgian Ardennes Classics series. Don't miss the arduous climbs riders will be facing throughout the route. 

*Tour de Romandie: April 24-27 at 5 p.m.; April 28 at 10 p.m.; April 29 at 10 p.m. *

*Amgen Tour of California: May 13 at 11 p.m.; May 14-18 at 5 p.m.; May 19 at 7 p.m.; May 20 at 6:30 p.m.*
The move of this event into May two years ago allowed the Tour de France-style road race to visit locations that would not have been possible previously. Due to the incredible success, the race will remain in May to provide fans with the most action-packed, exciting race possible. 

*Criterium du Dauphine: June 3 at 9 p.m.; June 4-7 at 4 p.m.; June 8 at 3 p.m.; June 9 at 1 a.m.; June 10 at 7 p.m.*
The Critérium du Dauphiné (before 2010 known as the Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré) is an annual cycling road race, run over eight stages in the Dauphiné region in France during the first half of June. The race was inaugurated by a local newspaper, the Dauphiné Libéré, which gave its name to the event. For many years, organisation of the event was shared between the newspaper publishers and the Amaury Sport Organisation (ASO): in 2010, the newspaper ceded all organisational responsibility to the ASO, and the race's name was abbreviated. Along with the Tour de Suisse, the Dauphiné is an important race in the lead-up to the Tour de France in July, and it is part of the UCI World Ranking calendar. 

*Tour de Suisse: June 9 at 2 a.m.; June 10 at 9 p.m.; June 11-16 at 5 p.m.; June 17 at 7:30 p.m.*
*
Tour de France: June 30-July 22, times TBD
*This year's race will be the 99th Tour de France and will start in Liege and end on the Champs-Elysées in Paris. 

*2012 Pro Cycling Challenge: August 20-25 at 4 p.m.; August 26 at 2 p.m.*

*Paris Tours: October 7 at 7 p.m.*
Paris-Tours is a French single-day classic cycling race every October from the outskirts of Paris to the cathedral city of Tours. It is known as the "Sprinters Classic" because it frequently ends in a bunch sprint on the 2.7 km long Avenue du Grammont, in Tours.


----------



## ukbloke

This looks like a pretty similar schedule to previous years on Versus. The coverage for the TdU is pretty good, but I see that Flanders is a day late and that Paris Roubaix is delayed.


----------



## joep721

So..... Does this mean that NBC is still going to split the races between Universal Sports and NBC Sports?


----------



## ukbloke

joep721 said:


> So..... Does this mean that NBC is still going to split the races between Universal Sports and NBC Sports?


It looks that way, though we'll have to see what Universal actually does now that it is a premium channel. And I'm not sure where the Olympics coverage will end up.


----------



## Cni2i

Thanks for posting.


----------



## AlanE

I wonder who will be doing the commentary? Liggett / Sherwin / Bobke ??? GoGo / Shlanger? Or will they show the racing with no commentary at all?


----------



## ukbloke

Phil Liggett twittered that nothing had changed as far as he knew.


----------



## quatre24

Thats if you still get Universal Sports. Lost it on new years day on the time warner. Going to miss the giro, veluta, worlds, MTB, and CX.


----------



## lastchild

quatre24 said:


> Thats if you still get Universal Sports. Lost it on new years day on the time warner. Going to miss the giro, veluta, worlds, MTB, and CX.


Huge bummer...I've called Comcast and complained and have also called Universal as it's really them that have forced the drop. Direct TV has it and if the others don't pick it up by the Giro I'll be switching.


----------



## L_Johnny

VerizonFIOS TV also sent out an email that they stopped carrying Universal. The email states it was Universal's call though, so I don't know what gives.... Beyond bummed out...


----------



## ukbloke

L_Johnny said:


> VerizonFIOS TV also sent out an email that they stopped carrying Universal. The email states it was Universal's call though, so I don't know what gives.... Beyond bummed out...


Universal has switched to a new distribution and business model based on having zero viewers. Their previous model was to give it away for free and make it up on the volume. The new model is to charge a fortune and not have any subscribers. Let's see how that works out for them. I think their distribution and programming costs will be much reduced.


----------



## RkFast

Terrible schedule. Look at the times for the broadcasts. 

NBC is trying to compete with ESPN. This first year they just dont have the programming lined up. My guess is that within 2-3 years, cycling will be off their schedule completely.


----------



## pulser955

RkFast said:


> Terrible schedule. Look at the times for the broadcasts.
> 
> NBC is trying to compete with ESPN. This first year they just dont have the programming lined up. My guess is that within 2-3 years, cycling will be off their schedule completely.


Good there coverage has sucked any way. My hope is some one picks it up and offers the races online to watch. I would pay for access to all the broadcast races online. I don't have cable and I don't plan on getting it back any time soon.


----------



## tron

I called Comcast to request that it keep universal sports and the guy had no idea what I was talking about. He tried to put me through to their technical staff and they tried to remotely add it back to my box. I finally gave up. I am bummed about missing the giro most of all.


----------



## allison

quatre24 said:


> Thats if you still get Universal Sports. Lost it on new years day on the time warner. Going to miss the giro, veluta, worlds, MTB, and CX.


Yup. I emailed to complain and all I got was a "sorry, they changed their set up, nothing we can do."

Considering cancelling cable entirely, or switching :\


----------



## Bob Wade

*NBC Sports Channel!?*

If I read this correctly NBC Sports is carrying the cycling coverage. Verizon Fios carries NBC Sports where I live (on the old Versus channel), although they dropped what was the Universal Sports channel. I had read where they were going to switch cycling to that channel, but maybe not, I hope! Guess I will just have to wait and see, and hope.


----------



## twain

*So WTF happened to Universal Sports and Comcast?*

Here in the SF Bay Area, Universal Sports was dropped from Comcast.
So how do we get it back? 

This will be tragic for this year!


----------



## Richard

Here in SoCal we got Universal Sports "over the air" as a local NBC digital broadcast. That all ended on 1/1/12. We used to watch it on breaks here at the shop. No more.

I still get it on Direct as part of a not expensive "sports" package. I was hoping it would go HD as picture quality generally sucks. I put up with it because I like ski racing and they've been covering a lot of the Euro cyclocross races (Vos kicks a$$).


----------



## masornia925

Looks like AT&T U-verse still carries the channel, but will only show 30min of The Tour Down Under each day, probably just highlights.


----------



## AJL

RkFast said:


> Terrible schedule. Look at the times for the broadcasts.
> 
> NBC is trying to compete with ESPN. This first year they just dont have the programming lined up. My guess is that within 2-3 years, cycling will be off their schedule completely.


Man, that is stupid. I'm glad I have a DVR (Tivo). So, we need a new Lance Armstrong to get cycling viewership up. I guess we need to Ixnay the opingday forum.


----------



## twain

*Yep, we need another Lance*



AJL said:


> So, we need a new Lance Armstrong to get cycling viewership up.


You hit the nail on the head. W/O an American success story the network can get behind, they just won't invest. What a shame.
It's so bizarre--as more and more Americans seem to be cycling, you'd think the demand for race coverage is higher than ever.


----------



## JSR

twain said:


> It's so bizarre--as more and more Americans seem to be cycling, you'd think the demand for race coverage is higher than ever.


Andmore and more Americans competing at the top level. And ProTour teams HQ'd in America. You'd think there would at least one other way to get viewership other than with the Uniball story.

JSR


----------



## moonmoth

Richard said:


> Here in SoCal we got Universal Sports "over the air" as a local NBC digital broadcast.


Crap, just checked here in the Denver, Colorado area and it's gone over-the-air here too!! Bummed out about this because I don't have cable and I could at least watch the Giro and Vuelta live for the last two years.


----------



## ukbloke

I was seriously thinking about installing an antenna last year just to get Universal Sports. I'm glad that I did not bother.


----------



## flashover1611

hey does anybody else get the feeling that the cycling coverage on nbc sports is going to be like it used to be on espn back in the 90's ,one hour with 15 minutes of commercials on a good day,please somebody tell me it is not so.


----------



## RRRoubaix

flashover1611 said:


> hey does anybody else get the feeling that the cycling coverage on nbc sports is going to be like it used to be on espn back in the 90's ,one hour with 15 minutes of commercials on a good day,please somebody tell me it is not so.


Yeah, that's about right; Their Epic Cycle broadcasts of the TDU is 30 minutes long, in theory. Subtract the short review of previous day's stage and commercials, I'd guess there is a solid 15 minutes of coverage there.


----------



## penn_rider

EC promises the Full Monty but it is nothing more than a tease.


----------



## Nice&slow

Can I get this channel on Comcast with HD or Internet broadcast?


----------



## jhamlin38

*to me,*

its all about the spring classics, and the Giro. Sure, I watch the tour, but not as intently, or with as much interest as the Giro. 
Thank god for Universal on Directv.


----------



## ukbloke

You can also subscribe to Universal's on-line subscription. Typically they have live coverage and on-demand. As I recall the commentary can be a bit sketchy, and sometimes completely missing for live, and the challenge for the on-demand coverage is navigating their web-site without seeing the spoilers. I have watched their Olympics live broadcast before and some Giro stages, and their player worked great for me (I think it was Silverlight based).

The information below is for last year, but they have just had cyclo-cross World Championship coverage:

*2012 UCI Cyclo-Cross World Championships*

The world's best cyclo-cross riders come to Koksijde, Belgium to compete in the 2012 UCI Cyclo-Cross World Championships on Jan. 29. Watch LIVE and on-demand coverage on UniversalSports.com. 



*Price for 2012 UCI Cyclo-Cross World Championships**: $4.99 -- BUY NOW* 



Universal Sports has comprehensive coverage of the 2011 cycling season. With our cycling season package you can watch the following 2011 events live and on demand: Tirreno-Adriatico, Milan-San Remo, Tour of the Basque Country, Giro d'Italia, Vuelta a Espana and the Road World Championships. 

*Road Cycling Season Package ($34.99): BUY NOW* 
*Giro, Vuelta, Road Worlds Package ($24.99): BUY NOW* 
*Vuelta, Road Worlds Package ($19.99): BUY NOW* 
*Vuelta a Espana package ($14.99): BUY NOW* 
*Vuelta a Espana PLUS 5 issues of Bicycling Magazine ($19.99): BUY NOW*


----------



## norton55

I am so bummed about Universal Sports. I have Comcast cable, and my god, I got 400 channels of crap. I do notice a block of RAI channels and I am wondering if I can pay the premium and watch all the Italian races.


----------



## Winters

lastchild said:


> Huge bummer...I've called Comcast and complained and have also called Universal as it's really them that have forced the drop. Direct TV has it and if the others don't pick it up by the Giro I'll be switching.


................................................................................................................................
Thanks for posting the schedule. Maybe my LBS will carry it and won't mind being open at midnight if I bring the beer..
................................................................................................................................
Yep, Comcast dropped it here too ..... 
.
Then yesterday's mail has a Price Increase Effective March 1, 2012 from Comcast.
.
Comcast's motto, imo: *Doing Less for More.*


----------



## CoffeeBean2

Maybe cycling.tv is the way to go? I know there were lots of complaints about cycling.tv a few years ago - does anyone know if it's gotten any better?


----------



## ukbloke

CoffeeBean2 said:


> Maybe cycling.tv is the way to go? I know there were lots of complaints about cycling.tv a few years ago - does anyone know if it's gotten any better?


I hope that the future AppleTV will offer "a la carte" programming with a broad selection of channels including cycling, and then I can be done with traditional broadcast TV entirely.


----------



## norton55

ukbloke said:


> I hope that the future AppleTV will offer "a la carte" programming with a broad selection of channels including cycling, and then I can be done with traditional broadcast TV entirely.


As long as it is available before Milano San Remo, I'll be very happy!


----------



## billjhsn

The RAI feed last year didn't have the Giro (at least on Cox Cable). Cox no longer carries Universal Sports. I think the discontinuation of coverage has to do with competition between Comcast (NBC) and the other big cable channels. We end up the loser.


----------



## alpha_bravo

As far as the NBC Sports schedule goes, the only thing I can hope is that these are simply tentatively scheduled times and dates. Last year around this time, Tour of Flanders, Fleche Wallone, and many of the one day races weren't even on the schedule. As the months approached they magically appeared. 

I'm going to be pissed if Paris-Roubaix is condensed into a 30 min clip show a day after the actual race.


----------



## B.Garcia

alpha_bravo said:


> I'm going to be pissed if Paris-Roubaix is condensed into a 30 min clip show a day after the actual race.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## InfiniteLoop

They did include cycling in their super bowl ad tonight. That's good sign.


----------



## RkFast

Go to NBC Sports FB page. They are clearly and already shifting to cover the major US sports. I hate to say this, but we are going to lose our cycling coverage. I sadly predict that be 2013, we will be lucky to get the Tour, let alone other races.

Ive been saying for years...all those who whined about Versus/Universal the last few years...when we had the opportunity to watch almost the ENTIRE race schedule from The TDU to the Worlds...dont take it for granted. Well...here we are. And we are about to get effed.


----------



## norton55

RkFast said:


> Go to NBC Sports FB page. They are clearly and already shifting to cover the major US sports. I hate to say this, but we are going to lose our cycling coverage. I sadly predict that be 2013, we will be lucky to get the Tour, let alone other races.
> 
> Ive been saying for years...all those who whined about Versus/Universal the last few years...when we had the opportunity to watch almost the ENTIRE race schedule from The TDU to the Worlds...dont take it for granted. Well...here we are. And we are about to get effed.


I am afraid that you are probably right.


----------



## moonmoth

Postpone the doom and gloom! NBC just announced that they will be televising Flanders and Paris-Roubaix live! Wishing that I had cable/satellite for these two.

Updated schedule is here


----------



## Coolhand

moonmoth said:


> Postpone the doom and gloom! NBC just announced that they will be televising Flanders and Paris-Roubaix live! Wishing that I had cable/satellite for these two.
> 
> Updated schedule is here


Woot!

:23:


----------



## RkFast

Wow. Flanders and PR live, plus recap shows. 

Thats pretty sick.

Perhaps I was wrong on them killing off cycling.


----------



## ukbloke

RkFast said:


> Perhaps I was wrong on them killing off cycling.


Naah, they listened to our whining!


----------



## ukbloke

For ease of reference and a copy in case it changes again ...

*The 2012 Epic Cycle Schedule*
This TV schedule is subject to change and all times are considered ET. All events are same-day delay or next-day delay except for the Tour of Flanders, Paris Roubaix, Tour de France, Tour of California, and USA Pro Cycling Challenge.

*Tour of Qatar: February 20 at 4:30 p.m.*
As much as providing an early-season form guide for those looking to peak later in the year, Qatar is also a key stepping stone for Classics riders to reacquaint themselves with vicious cross winds and nervous bunch racing. 
*
Tour of Oman: February 26 at 3 p.m.*
Hailed as an ideal early season training ground by the cyclists, this race is a major test in endurance as well as around a loop of the ancient seaport of Sur. 
*
Paris-Nice: March 4 at 3 p.m.; March 5-9 at 4:30 p.m.; March 10 at 3 p.m.; March 11 at 11 p.m.
*The 70th edition of the race offers something for every type of rider. 
*
Criterium International: March 25 at 11 p.m.*
The race, known as the "mini Tour de France," moved south to Corsica after having been held in Charleville-Mézières, in the French Ardennes, since 2001; it marked the return of top-flight cycling to the island since the Tour of Corsica disappeared in the 1980's. 
*
Tour of Flanders: April 1 at 8:30 a.m. *
The Tour of Flanders is a Flanders Classics road cycling race held in Belgium every spring, a week before the Paris-Roubaix road race. It is part of the UCI ProTour and one of the so-called monuments of the European professional calendar, and contributes to the UCI World Ranking points. It is the most important cycling race in Belgium and, along with Paris-Roubaix, the world's most important cycling race held on a single day. 
*
Paris Roubaix: April 8 at 9 a.m.; 3-hour race analysis at 7 p.m.*
Paris-Roubaix is one of the oldest races of the professional road cycling calendar. First run in 1896, it has been stopped only by the two world wars. The race usually leaves riders caked in mud and grit, from the cobbled roads and rutted tracks of northern France's former coal-mining region. However, this is not how this race earned the nickname l'enfer du Nord, or Hell of the North. The term was used to describe the route of the race immediately after World War I. The organisers give levels of difficulty to the cobbled sections, evaluated by length, irregularity of the cobbles and the condition of each section and its position in the race. The course passed through ruins, craters and destruction. Every year seems to bring a new controversy and greater glory to the victor. This is truly a cobbled classic race that should not be missed. 
*
Fleche Wallonne: April 21 at 12:30 a.m.*
The Flèche Wallonne is an international cycling race of one day, a classic, which takes place in Belgium during the spring. 2010 saw Team BMC'sCadel Evans resplendent in the rainbow stripes of the world champion, didn't hit the front until the last 100 meters of his victory in the northern classic. 
*
Liege Bastogne Liege: April 22 at 12:30 a.m.*
The oldest of the classics, Liège-Bastogne-Liège, draws an end to the spring racing season. La Doyenne is one of the "Monuments" of the professional racing calendar and is part of the Belgian Ardennes Classics series. Don't miss the arduous climbs riders will be facing throughout the route. 
*
Tour de Romandie: April 24-27 at 5 p.m.; April 28 at 10 p.m.; April 29 at 10 p.m. *
*
Amgen Tour of California: May 13 at 11 p.m.; May 14-18 at 5 p.m.; May 19 at 7 p.m.; May 20 at 6:30 p.m.*
The move of this event into May two years ago allowed the Tour de France-style road race to visit locations that would not have been possible previously. Due to the incredible success, the race will remain in May to provide fans with the most action-packed, exciting race possible. 
*
Criterium du Dauphine: June 3 at 9 p.m.; June 4-7 at 4 p.m.; June 8 at 3 p.m.; June 9 at 1 a.m.; June 10 at 7 p.m.*
The Critérium du Dauphiné (before 2010 known as the Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré) is an annual cycling road race, run over eight stages in the Dauphiné region in France during the first half of June. The race was inaugurated by a local newspaper, the Dauphiné Libéré, which gave its name to the event. For many years, organisation of the event was shared between the newspaper publishers and the Amaury Sport Organisation (ASO): in 2010, the newspaper ceded all organisational responsibility to the ASO, and the race's name was abbreviated. Along with the Tour de Suisse, the Dauphiné is an important race in the lead-up to the Tour de France in July, and it is part of the UCI World Ranking calendar. 
*
Tour de Suisse: June 9 at 2 a.m.; June 10 at 9 p.m.; June 11-16 at 5 p.m.; June 17 at 7:30 p.m.*
*
Tour de France: June 30-July 22, times TBD
*This year's race will be the 99th Tour de France and will start in Liege and end on the Champs-Elysées in Paris. 

*2012 Pro Cycling Challenge: August 20-25 at 4 p.m.; August 26 at 2 p.m.*
*Paris Tours: October 7 at 7 p.m.*
Paris-Tours is a French single-day classic cycling race every October from the outskirts of Paris to the cathedral city of Tours. It is known as the "Sprinters Classic" because it frequently ends in a bunch sprint on the 2.7 km long Avenue du Grammont, in Tours.


----------



## AJL

Cool, but what channel will this programming be on?


----------



## ukbloke

AJL said:


> Cool, but what channel will this programming be on?


NBC Sports, the channel formerly known as Versus.


----------



## AJL

TY ukbloke! I was afraid it was a 'family' of channels.


----------



## are9are9s

Thanks for posting the schedule


----------



## Bob Wade

*NBC Sports*

I get NBC Sports in HD through Verizon Fios. It will be ineteresting to see how many of these will be televised in HD. Guess one can just hope!


----------



## Clueless Morgan

For this and other reason's, I'm not too happy with Comcast right now, and thinking of dropping cable altogether, or at least switching. Any links and tips on alternative ways to watch coverage are appreciated. 

A further question is: how the level of broadband connection effects the performance or video stream and quality of the experience. Given I have basic level DSL right now, I wonder if upgrading the speed tier would be needed for depending on a lot of video streaming.


----------



## GearDaddy

Been doing basic cable for the last few years, so no Versus. But, I was quite happy with the "TDF All Access" video streaming last year. It would be great if there was a more general "Cycling All Access", but I don't see any evidence of that happening yet.


----------



## Monk

Any news if The Vuelta de Espana has any tv coverage for 2012?


----------



## caad9er

Or the Giro? Seems only a paid add on for Universal and only online.


----------

